# A date with my new laptop



## maureen12 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi there! I bought this laptop beside having a personal computer, for my convenience when I need to work outside my boring office. what is funny is that when I have a full day exploring my laptop which I can say "A date with my new baby" it doesn't connect with the internet. I call up a friend and she told me I need a router so i can use my laptop where ever I am inside the house. A new discovery for the day. I don't know anything about routers.
I have always been a loner, or you could say that I like to spend my time just with myself. Everywhere I go I bring my laptop with me, And on valentines day I don't get lonely because I could always expect date with me beloved laptop, my laptop couldn't be so interactive as a real person could be but at least it doesn't try to break my heart as people do, it doesn't judge like people do, it doesn't betray like people do. But after all this there is only one negative side in dating my laptop, IT CAN'T LOVE ME Like a real person could, the warmth and the caring from a loved one, but it can give me a relaxing day while surfing it.

_________________

Learn more first date tips


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2011)

Maureen congratulations on your new Mac Book.

Now I will try to quickly explain basic networking so you can understand it. Have you ever lived at two different addresses and sent a snail mail letter/postcard?  If you have, has your Social Security Number ever changed? No?  However your home address has changed hasn't it?  So if you think of MAC addresses like Social Security numbers that never change but the address (IP) changes ever time you move your computer (but the MAC address never changes but the IP changes every time you move). So think of working acting like old fashion Mail and how a piece of Mail makes it way to your address you are sending a letter to.

Now your ISP (Internet Service Provider) sells you ONE IP (address) and a "router" takes one public IP and NAT (Network Address Translation) and dishes out Private Addresses (192.168.x.x). You can read about IP addresses at the Wiki link article IP Address.

Now your ISP gives you either a modem or a modem/router combined router (wired or wireless router).   So for a wireless capable laptop you will need a wireless router.  You can buy a wireless router to give you a wireless signal and use it to do NAT (Network Address Translation). So tell us what wireless router you are going to use and We tell you how to set one up.

The thing to remember when putting any router behind an ISP for the first time is do these steps to set any router up. 

1. Turn OFF your ISP modem!!! This will cause the ISP server to look for a new MAC address.  

2. Connect and CAT 6 cable from the ISP modem (that is still off) to the WAN (Wide Area Network) port on the back of the router.

3. Turn the router ON and connect your Mac to the LAN (Local Area Network) via an Ethernet cable.

4. Now one your Mac open System Preferences(in your Dock)->Network pane. 

5. In the Network pane highlight your 'Ethernet' port (in the left hand column) that has a green dot beside it. 

6. Now in right hand copy down the "Router'  IP address on a piece of paper because you need that address for the next step.

7. In your favorite browser address bar where you see http://macosx.com put that IP address in that bar (by itself). This will take you to the router's private web configuration page. If the router asks for a username/password  prompt consult this web page for default username/passwords site.

8. Once in the router (tell us what router you got) you can set it up with what you way you want. Let up knopw what router you get and we will try to post configuration pages that you can follow to set the router up.

9. Then lastly turn the ISP modem back on and then look into you router to see if it gets and address from the modem.

Please post the router and the Mac that you are using with what version  of OS x you are you using. 

Good Luck.


----------



## kentkenford (Jul 27, 2011)

If your laptop is wifi ready you dont need a router. Just to go to area with wifi. And if your in your house, you need to apply an internet connection plan  for you to have internet connection.



_________________________

no deposit bingo


----------

